# Sailing Yacht



## Holic46 (Dec 2, 2009)

These vessels are constructed from wood except for deck fittings and mast. Vessels are 680mm long with 700mm mast and are rigged to standard Bermuda rigging. 
The first three items in the series are named after my granddaughters:
Maddison Lily - Serial number: 06-01-2016
Emily Grace - Serial number: 06-02-2016
Charlotte Eliza - Serial number: 06-03-2016


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

tour work is impressive...
be proud....


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

The cockpit detail adds a lot of realism...very nice...


----------



## dalboy (Jun 12, 2012)

Very nice models. Are these based on the old pond yachts in that they are steered via the sails rather than the later ones which are radio controlled, or are they just for decoration


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Fantastic detail to them all, takes lots of patience to do that kind of work, way above my skill level.
Great job, they will be proud of their Grandpa for their lifetimes, and pass them on to your great grand children.

Herb


----------



## old coasty (Aug 15, 2014)

Great work, nice to see sail boat models in this day and age.


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

Wow, wow, wow


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

Great work, John.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

Of coarse they are good, they are real good. I was wondering about the serial numbers. Are they the date you completed them or what?


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Look great.


----------



## Holic46 (Dec 2, 2009)

hawkeye10 said:


> Of course they are good, they are real good. I was wondering about the serial numbers. Are they the date you completed them or what?


Part of the introductory statement that describes the items was deleted by moderators because they considered it as advertising.
I produce all my models in limited edition series of six items per series. They are proposed to be collectors items and each comes with serial number and certificate of authenticity. The first two digits denote the series in order of release (06), second two digits is the order of production of the item, and last 4 digits are the year of production.
If you need further information, you can visit the websites displayed on the sails.


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

John I'm in Sydney so if your free next January we can put the big one in the Sydney to Hobart and try for the record. N


----------



## Holic46 (Dec 2, 2009)

neville9999 said:


> John I'm in Sydney so if your free next January we can put the big one in the Sydney to Hobart and try for the record. N


There are 6 boats in the current series, you better hurry up and start putting the crew together.
We will show the Yanks!
I still need to finish the rigging on last three boats.


----------



## morgantheship (Oct 19, 2014)

Overall - Excellent and Superb.


----------

